# Need Help Excel record sheet



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, i have 20 driveway accounts this year, i have been keeping my Names, addresses, Phone #, Cost of plowing in a note book.
My question is would anyone be willing to share with me there Excel sheet or any other simple form that they use. Thank you My email is [email protected]


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

email sent.


----------



## kws (Oct 22, 2008)

could i get one too? please!
[email protected]

THANK YOU!


----------



## Sdyer1357 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you sooo much, I think this will work great! Steve


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

Could I also get one please [email protected]


----------



## mkzg (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello,
Could you send me a copy too please! thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Hammer24 (Nov 27, 2006)

yard, is this something you could possibly post for anyone to click on and download or open and save? If not, I guess I'll jump on the "can I get a copy too" list please...Thanks


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

could I get a copy too

[email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok all - Since I have "upgraded" my ways of billing I no longer use this form so enjoy and good luck. This is the spreadsheet I used to use. It is pretty straight forward, on the billing tab when you enter the date and the amount charged it adds it to the amount owed column. When the customer pays just add an "x" in the paid column and the sheet does the rest of the work in the Owed and paid columns.

It is a zip file so you will have to get it from there.


~J


----------

